# Green 2019 EVO X



## rookie177 (Feb 4, 2019)

I’m a big fan of the color choice, it’ll look great.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2019)

Congrats, great skiff!


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

Sounds sweet, this will help make my wait (feel) shorter. Keep the updates coming.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

Great colors


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Congrats. I know what Awlgrip is. Could you explain upgrade to Awlgrip inside all hatches. What is standard?


----------



## Swe (Apr 19, 2017)

Capnredfish said:


> Congrats. I know what Awlgrip is. Could you explain upgrade to Awlgrip inside all hatches. What is standard?


Adding Awlgrip inside the hatches will keep them from staining and make easier to clean. The awlgrip won’t stain as easy at the standard gelcoat.


----------



## Swe (Apr 19, 2017)

Gel coat colors good to go and should be sprayed in tomorrow!


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

Swe said:


> View attachment 71132
> 
> 
> Gel coat colors good to go and should be sprayed in tomorrow!


Looks great, I like those colors. Is the wait worse now that its actually happening, or the months before?


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2019)

Swe said:


> View attachment 71132
> 
> 
> Gel coat colors good to go and should be sprayed in tomorrow!


I love those colors, great choice!


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Awesome. Keep the pics coming!


----------



## Swe (Apr 19, 2017)

TX_Brad said:


> Looks great, I like those colors. Is the wait worse now that its actually happening, or the months before?


The months before with no boat after I sold my last one .I can see the end soon


----------



## Swe (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## POfseur (Dec 5, 2016)

Colors are sweet! Stoked to see some more pictures


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

Nice color(s) choice(s).

Puts me in the mood from some mint chocolate chip ice cream.


----------



## Swe (Apr 19, 2017)

Got some update pictures today , looking good and moving along quick now.


----------



## wwl (Aug 21, 2015)

like the colors - are you going to Awl Grip the deck? If so, what color?


----------



## Swe (Apr 19, 2017)

wwl said:


> like the colors - are you going to Awl Grip the deck? If so, what color?


No that’s the finished colors.


----------



## Swe (Apr 19, 2017)

A few more pictures today ...


----------



## Swe (Apr 19, 2017)

Getting close should pick up later this week


----------



## Swe (Apr 19, 2017)

Picking her up tomorrow


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Welcome to the _Fatty Rod Holders Club_!


----------



## Swe (Apr 19, 2017)

Net 30 said:


> Welcome to the _Fatty Rod Holders Club_!


thanks


----------



## Swe (Apr 19, 2017)

Made it home and fits in the garage fine. Can’t wait to get it out and fish!!!


----------



## jesseflyangler (Mar 13, 2017)

Sweet Boat!! Saw it in the shop when it was being built. How is your top end speed and hole shot with the 60?


----------



## Swe (Apr 19, 2017)

jesseflyangler said:


> Sweet Boat!! Saw it in the shop when it was being built. How is your top end speed and hole shot with the 60?


Hole shot is good , just finished 10 hour break in between the weather and being sick the last two weeks haven’t got it out much yet and have not opened it up fully hoping to get it out this week . I will post some top end numbers after I get to trim it out and see what I can do .


----------

